

Show HN: My weekend project - ExploreMore - yolesaber

My friend Joseph (http://josephcurley.me/) and I built a web app to help people find interesting things to do, whether traveling or just feeling restless at home: http://bit.ly/O5b2jU<p>It is built using Flask and the Eventful API. I'm working on an Android version right now. I know it is rather simple, but I would really appreciate some feedback.
======
yolesaber
Clickable: <http://bit.ly/O5b2jU>

